# Foxes not leaving my house



## Ag9 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi

I have no idea how to get some foxes out of the house.

I have some floorboards removed, and I think they are hidng in there during the day and coming out when no noise, when i leave the property.
We havent moved in yet, but intend to soon, and will obviously sealing the floorboards. I dont want them to be stuck in there and die, which will be a far bigger issue then.

Any ideas how I get them out, I opened the front door last night and waited outside in the car, rather than the foxes leaving, another big fox tried to get in, i prevented it, a curious cat took a wonder and then eventually left, I had to wait until left else it would have probably been killed in the house.

I've closed all the room doors, so the foxes are walking around in the passgeway and up the stairs.

I have seen them on my internal CCTV.

Any ideas how I can get them out? They either got in when builders were working, or through a waste hole which was made on saturday, and I found fouling from Sunday.

Thanks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe speak to a wildlife rescue?


----------



## Ag9 (Sep 22, 2021)

Called up RSPCA, they mentioned they couldnt help
I've googled wildlife rescue, I will contact some but as the fox isnt coming out, this could expensive if they charge for each visit


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A wildlife rescue might be able to suggest ways of encouraging them out.

Maybe a sonic device would get them to move on?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

See if you can find the non-emergency number for your local fire brigade? Here in Hampshire they have a specialist animal rescue team that deals with situations like this; I assume there's similar provision in the rest of the country?


----------

